# Fear of boredom?



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone afraid of being bored? What my fear is stemming from is that lately work has been EXTREMELY slow for like 3 weeks and has had long periods of slow time before. Meaning out of a full 8 hour day, I might have maybe 2 or 3 hours of actual work to do. The rest of the time I spend surfing the internet (my direct boss knows that I don't have anything and sometimes just doesn't have any work to give me). The websurfing leads to anxiety because I don't want the wrong person walking by and then ask "Why are they surfing the web? If they're not busy maybe we should cut the position" because that happened to a friend of mine at their job. It also makes me feel a little worthless because other people in my department will have work even if I don't. I've been told that this is just the nature of the business, that the work comes in spurts like that.So now, somehow this has progressed to being afraid of being bored at home for some reason. Like I have to have something planned for my days off or I feel anxious. Can anyone relate to this, have advice or perhaps take a stab at analyzing me? LOL


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

being bored gives my mind time to dwell on bad things...get worked up...get anxious...being busy is great cuz than i don't have that extra time to second guess myself and beat myself up...but being too busy is just as bad as being bored cuz at some point i breakdown...what kinda work do you do?i often wonder if i'm trying to keep busy just so i won't have to face myself, so i can ignore my problems...but no, cuz when i have too much time on my hands, i don't think productively, i think about problems that cannot be changed (at least at this point in time) or about the past or i think in circles...


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

>>>being bored gives my mind time to dwell on bad thingsI totally agree! When Im busy I forget that I have this thing.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah - at work my anxiety has a clear source. I am a graphic designer for a marketing place and the work load depends on how many accounts/jobs that come in for the month. Also it depends on if the account executives plan the assignments out well enough. The thought of looking for another more fulfilling job has occurred to me- but you know how much that kind of stress appeals to me







I was unemployed (freelancing) for two years before I got this job so I'm not in a hurry to be in that situation again. Also, I really like the salary, location and people which is very rare for me. For the anxiety about being bored at home, I guess there is some truth that I don't want to be alone with my thoughts. I think also lately because of what is going on at work that if I don't do something interesting or fulfilling on my days off i feel like I'm wasting my life away. I guess that sounds a little morbid!


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

Yes boredom can cause physical problems. keeping busy, perhaps busier than I want to be, keeps me mind off myself and I feel and function OK. I look forward to weekends home alone so I can do what ever I want and just relax but I always end up driving somewhere to do something just to keep busy. Quiet leisure doesn't agree with me because I start thinking about my insides and then the pains might start up and I become a wreck. When my mind gets loaded with problems It builds up and I do suffer physically and sometimes It can't be avoided but I always survive. I really believe in the medicine of keeping occupied. Like you Almost-famous I feel like I am wasting my life away if I am not doing something interesting or fullfilling. Other people sit on their decks and can do nothing but relax. I never could, It never works for me.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

almost famous...well, stick with the job then and just pretend that you're really busy...takes a little practice, but i think i have it down pat...hehei work in a document delivery department at a library and my job is kinda like yours in that the amount of work depends on how many requests are put in...and in the summer--well, there aren't as many! but, i just walk around like i have a purpose and take the long route in completing things...stretch the work you do have out as long as possible (but not to the point that your boss notices of course! hehe)...


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh I stretch the work out when I have it. Otherwise I get it done too quick. People have suggested I take a class or find a hobby to occupy my off time. But I don't see anything around I'm interested in except concerts and the movies. But then that depends on if there is anything around to see!


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

hmmm...do you like to read...garden...?do you play any instruments?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

LOL I read US Magazine and some biographies. Other than that- it's HBO and internet for me!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi







Dealing with boredom at work, I guess you could always ask for more challenging work, or, just ask around your cubicle neighbours and see if they want a hand with anything?To get around the whole "what are you looking at on the web?" conundrum, perhaps you could take a peek at some of the design sites related to your industry? Perhaps you could look into learning a scripting language so you could cross over into web design? At least that way, if your boss walks past and says: "hey, AlmostFamous, whatcha doin'?" you can say: "I'm sooooo bored....!" heh, well, not really, but you could say: "I've done my scheduled work, I've asked around if other people need a hand and they are fine, so I thought I'd just have a look at trying to learn this..." (whatever "this" happens to be.)You also mentioned a love of movies: well, maybe you could design some movie posters of your own? It might pass the time a bit quicker?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah- if anyone has any design sites...LOL Thank you for the suggestions though


----------



## bellyacher (Jun 19, 2004)

Some people seem to be masters at the art of appearing busy. Cultivate this. Watch other people and see how they do it. When in doubt walk around with a piece of paper in your hand chatting to everyone. It whiles away the time and you look important.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

LOLSomeone once told me to just walk down the hall with a clipboard and a pencil and you'll always look like you're going somewhere important.


----------

